# Public Sector Pension Levy and Form 11



## Slim (5 Nov 2010)

I have just filled out my Form 11E for 2009. I have utilised all of the certs supplied by my employer, P60 and Income Levy cert, but I can find no mention on the Form11 of Pension Levy deducted, for which I also have a cert.

My questions is: Is the public sector pension levy of relevance to the Form 11? How is the PSPL treated for tax purposes - I understood it to be tax deductable. Thanks , slim

PS: I rang revenue who have stated that they have not decided if the Pension Levy is going to get relief from tax or not. I am shocked as it was widely stated that it would be tax deductable!


----------



## Kitekat (9 Nov 2010)

You are given tax relief at source for the pension levy


----------



## Slim (10 Nov 2010)

Kitekat said:


> You are given tax relief at source for the pension levy


 
Yes - and that may now be reversed by Revenue when I submit the Form 11!!


----------



## becky (10 Nov 2010)

Slim I hadn't heard that they intend to reverse the tax relief.  

When it was introduced the gov hadn't factored in the tax relief, so they brought in another income levy mid year to make up the difference.

As far as I know the PLD form doesn't need to be submitted to the tax office.  If you do change employers mid year (only ones who charge the pension levy) - you must submit the PLD form with your p45. 

I hear here that neither the tax office nor the social welfare want to take ownership of the pension levy so the money in sitting with the employer for the moment.


----------



## Tentman (11 Nov 2010)

I very much doubt it is sitting with the Employer. More like it has gone into that Black Hole known as Anglo


----------



## Daenis (11 Nov 2010)

The public service pension levy doesn't go on your form 11, so your notice of assessment won't reverse the tax relief.


----------



## Slim (12 Nov 2010)

Daenis said:


> The public service pension levy doesn't go on your form 11, so your notice of assessment won't reverse the tax relief.


 
Here is my situation. My P60 states that my income after superannuation deductions(6.5%) is X. X does not show tyhat I have paid 8% in pension levy deduction. I have small claims in relation to medical expenses etc. When Rev put figures into their spreadsheet, they will calculate my tax based on X because they have no record of how much PLD was deducted, although my employer deducted the Pension Levy before taxing me.

Therefore, I will be taxed on the money deducted as Pension Levy, no?

Slim


----------



## deadlyduck (12 Nov 2010)

And does X = 6.5% of 'real gross' (pay before pension deductions whether superannuation or levy) or 14.5% of 'real gross'- could the pension levy already be included in arriving at the P60 value i.e. your payroll office describes both normal superannuation and pension levy as superannuation?

If it's not included in arriving at the P60 value, it sounds as if you are correct that the tax office would calculate tax due on the wrong value (i.e. too high an amount of earnings).


----------



## Slim (17 Nov 2010)

I AM AN IDIOT!

Thanks all.


----------



## OhWhy (29 Apr 2015)

Deadlyduck, I see from various posts that you are well informed on the Public Sector Pension Levy.  I have the rates for 2014, but I cannot find rates for previous years.  I work part-time but the levy is calculated pro-rata on a weekly basis so I have over paid it. I am now trying to claim it back from the Dept of Finance via my employer.  Regards, P


----------



## Jon Snow (29 Apr 2015)

The rate hasn't changed since it was introduced AFAIK...


----------

